# Gurbani Kirtan #44 - Aukhi Ghadi Na Dekhan Dey



## kaur-1

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #44 Aukhi Ghadi Na Dekhan Dey*
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 682

* Dhanaasree Guru Arjan Dev *
DnwsrI mhlw 5 ]
 dhhanaasaree mehalaa 5 ||
 Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl:

AauKI GVI n dyKx dyeI Apnw ibrdu smwly ]
* aoukhee gharree n dhaekhan dhaeee apanaa biradh samaalae ||*
 He does not let His devotees see the difficult times; this is His innate nature.

hwQ dyie rwKY Apny kau swis swis pRiqpwly ]1]
 * haathh dhaee raakhai apanae ko saas saas prathipaalae ||1||*
 Giving His hand, He protects His devotee; with each and every breath, He cherishes him. ||1||

pRB isau lwig rihE myrw cIqu ]
 * prabh sio laag rehiou maeraa cheeth ||*
 My consciousness remains attached to God.

Awid AMiq pRBu sdw shweI DMnu hmwrw mIqu ] rhwau ]
 * aadh anth prabh sadhaa sehaaee dhhann hamaaraa meeth || rehaao ||*
 In the beginning, and in the end, God is always my helper and companion; blessed is my friend. ||Pause||

min iblws Bey swihb ky Acrj dyiK bfweI ]
 * man bilaas bheae saahib kae acharaj dhaekh baddaaee ||*
 My mind is delighted, gazing upon the marvellous, glorious greatness of the Lord and Master.

 hir ismir ismir Awnd kir nwnk pRiB pUrn pYj rKweI ]2]15]46]
 * har simar simar aanadh kar naanak prabh pooran paij rakhaaee*
  ||2||15||46|| Remembering, remembering the Lord in meditation, Nanak is in ecstasy; God, in His perfection, has protected and preserved his honor. ||2||15||46||​


----------

